# Mapping Resources > Reference Material >  Norscand Geofiction Maps....

## thebax2k

Creating a fictional country is a favorite pastime for quite a few on the net.  With sites like http://www.nationstates.net/page=welcome, http://www.cybernations.net/, and http://micronations.wikia.com/wiki/Main_Page there are quite a few examples to choose from.

However, one of the most impressive examples I have come across is the Continent of Norscand at http://norscand.net/news.shtml.  Home to four fictional countries, the sheer amount of work put into the site is incredible--as are the maps, some of which approach A2area quality.  (Warning: very large files)  Take a look at the continental map: http://www.norscand.net/images/norscand-overview.png, the map of the City of Yordam: http://www.norscand.net/images/yordam-metro-area.png, and the maps of the City of Yogo: http://www.norscand.net/regional/scansey/yogost.shtml.  In addition, there are numerous road and transit maps for all four countries.

----------


## tilt

thats amazing work... but one can't really have a job while doing this, right?  *lol*

----------


## ravells

LOL I was thinking exactly the same thing tilt...either that or the author's been drawing these maps since he was 5 years old...

----------


## Andartar

Impressive work! Maybe it's time to put some more effort into mapmaking haha

----------


## Andartar

If you haven't done so already, I suggest you check out this site; http://www.bergonia.org/, he has done an impressive work to say the least!

----------

